# Zeppelin



## Pwnan_Obrien (Jul 13, 2011)

Next time I work with lead paint, I plan on listening to albums I - IV all the way through. 

Get the Led out.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Right on "Milf hunter":thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't beat a good plan.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would make it a whole day and add Houses of the Holy and Physical Graffiti to the list, maybe Presence too.:yes:


----------



## Pwnan_Obrien (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you guys heard "How The West Was Won"??? Re-effing-diculous. 3 discs. Live concert. 20 minute version of Dazed.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing version of Dazed. I believe they do 3 songs inside that 1 song.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Pwnan_Obrien said:


> Have you guys heard "How The West Was Won"??? Re-effing-diculous. 3 discs. Live concert. 20 minute version of Dazed.



I haven't listened to "west' yet but the best live album I've heard by Zepp is "The song remains the same"...classic

The BBC sessions are great too...You get them raw and in their prime.


----------



## Pwnan_Obrien (Jul 13, 2011)

Traveling Riverside Blues.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I would make it a whole day and add Houses of the Holy and Physical Graffiti to the list, maybe Presence too.:yes:


 
:whistling2:


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just put on the box set and let'r play:thumbup:


----------

